# Network Schemes

## wahuu

In other Linux distributions it was possible to define network schemes in /etc/pcmcia/network.opts and switch between these using 'cardctl scheme <SCHEMENAME>'. In Gentoo this simpy does not seem to work. Maybe anybody knows how to configure network schemes in Gentoo. Any help would be highly appreciated! Thanks!

----------

## chadh

Hmmm.. Good point.  I use the wireless schemes, so I didn't even realize I was removing that functionality when I changed the network script.  Next week I am going to be implementing full scheme functionality in Gentoo, and I will take care of this then.  Be on the lookout for new pcmcia-cs ebuilds.

----------

## femistofel

i DO use pcmcia schemes to configure network. all i had to do was to get rid of net.eth* from /etc/runlevels/* and to write propper /etc/pcmcia/network.opts

what/how exactly doesn't (it) work for you?

----------

## chadh

If you are using Gentoo's pcmcia-cs package as of the last 6 weeks or so, then network.opts is completely ignored.

----------

## cedric

Why have you modified the official pcmcia-cs package?

I was accustomed to the original one and never had any problem.

----------

## chadh

It was modified to use Gentoo's startup scripts and thus configuration.  It is silly to have to edit one set of files if you are doing networking on a laptop and another set otherwise.  With the current Gentoo setup, you edit /etc/conf.d/net as described in the Installation guide, then add pcmcia to your default runlevel, and everything is kosher.

----------

## ashtong

It's not "silly" if it gives you powerful extra features (schemes are a major boon for people who work on multiple sites). Removing useful functionality because you want to streamline the config files seems stupid to me. It looks like it was accidental, but I certainly don't think pcmcia support under Gentoo is currently "kosher".

There's been a bug filed about this for a year or two:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1990

Sadly the clean proposed fix in the bug report (exporting ADDRESS) doesn't work for me, possibly because of the new conf.d/net format?

I'm utterly gob smacked by how long this has been outstanding. Gentoo is normally so well setup with regard to this sort of thing. Having all the config in one place is nice, but disabling the extra flexibility prior to having it implemented, and for so long? And there's a lot to be said for allowing people to configure cross distro packages in the way their authors intended.

Very strange.

----------

